# Wye Switch Experience



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Recent thread on Train LI rail benders reminded me of a question I've been meaning to ask the very deep MLS brain trust...

Train LI makes a 3-way and 5-way WYE switch (Y if you prefer). Normally Code 332, Train LI will make these in Code 250 upon request which is what I would be using. Per Train LI these are equivalent to a #6 switch but not having points or other turnout detail they have had no problems in their experience or reported with large/long locos.


Anyone have experience with either of these, particularly with large long locos which typically have trouble on anything less than a #8 or #10 turnout ?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

There's not a narrow gauge locomotive that won't navigate through a #6 switch. I don't know of _any_ diesels that won't make it either. The only trouble you _might_ have would be with a Challenger, Big Boy, Triplex or one of the other articulated steam monsters. Ray could probably tell you...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the 5 way switch from Train-Li but have not tested locos through it. 

The longest loco I have is an E8, they will go through (but not real fast) the Aristo WR switch which is considerably tighter and has a frog. 

I would not worry, what locos do you think you might have that is bigger? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have the 5 way switch and not having a frog to deal with you should not encounter any problems with most locos. I will know in the next week or so if I encounter any problems as mine should be installed in my new addition by then. Later RJD


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

"The only trouble you might have would be with a Challenger, Big Boy, Triplex or one of the other articulated steam monsters." 

Those are the ones all right, Aster's and Accucraft's in live steam.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I can get you dimensions if you want, the angle is the only concern, no frogs. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris 

Everyone wants to say a Big Boy, a Challenger or some other articulated locomotive is the one you have to worry about. It’s not true. If you are concerned about everything being able to run on your track then an Aster Daylight is the standard. I have an Aster Daylight, Big Boy and an Accucraft Cab Forward. The BB and the CF will go through a tighter radius than a Daylight. They are all 8 coupled but the drivers on the Daylight are bigger so they are a longer wheel base which has no side play. My Daylight will go through a #8, but not all brands of #8.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished powering up my 5 way.







It is powered @ the stationary end { small end } , so I just ran a common from one end to one side of the all the stubs , and for the other side I installed a small barrel catch "custom" that you throw when you engage each stubb that way you only have power to that stubb. I'll have to take a finished pic. Oh ya I've run a usa's nw-2 with cow, usa's 38-2 with no problems.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here is a close up of what I did.

















This handles the two GP38-2 no problem , But I am cralling.

USA's GP38-2
SPECIAL FEATURES [*]1:29 Scale Model[*]Two Motors[*]PowerTrac Drive System[*]Operating Smoke Stacks[*]Detailed Cab Interior[*]Metal Handrails[*]Operating Directional Headlight [/list] [*]Rotating Roof Fans[*]Quality Graphics[*]Multiple Road Numbers Available[*]Optional Sound System Available[*]Length: 22 1/2"[*]Parts List[*]Road Number Matrix


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 29 Oct 2009 08:01 PM 
Chris 

Everyone wants to say a Big Boy, a Challenger or some other articulated locomotive is the one you have to worry about. It’s not true. If you are concerned about everything being able to run on your track then an Aster Daylight is the standard. I have an Aster Daylight, Big Boy and an Accucraft Cab Forward. The BB and the CF will go through a tighter radius than a Daylight. They are all 8 coupled but the drivers on the Daylight are bigger so they are a longer wheel base which has no side play. My Daylight will go through a #8, but not all brands of #8. 
Might not the Daylight's limitations be all flanged drivers versus others without? The Accucraft Daylight comes with either flanged and blind drivers.


----------

